# t'en fais des tonnes



## Pictsac

Avete mai sentito questa espressione, non ci arrivo proprio a capire cosa possa significare...


----------



## brian

Ciao Pictsac, _en faire des tonnes_ significa esagerare, ma forse qualcosa a proposito del contesto (e/o la frase intera) mi aiuterebbe a proporre una traduzione migliore.


----------



## Pictsac

Perfetto brian  è quello che cercavo, grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

Une question.
Pour certains contextes d'exagération négative, en supposant que l'on peut dire que :
_En faire un plat = en faire des tonnes = en faire trop = exagérer_
Peut-on dire en Italien ? :
_Fare un piatto = __esagerare_
Grazie.


----------



## Pictsac

Non l'ho davvero mai sentito e non credo esista 

buona giornata


----------



## underhouse

Corsicum said:


> Une question.
> Pour certains contextes d'exagération négative, en supposant que l'on peut dire que :
> _En faire un plat = en faire des tonnes = en faire trop = exagérer_
> Peut-on dire en Italien ? :
> _Fare un piatto = __esagerare _
> Grazie.


 
_Farla lunga_?


----------



## Pictsac

Non so se _farla lunga_ si possa far corrispondere ad _esagerare_ i sembra che c'è una sfumatura diversa.

Facendola lunga si esagera certa una dimensione (un discorso, un accanirsi su qualcosa)
ma _en faire des tonnes_ si riferisce a qualcosa di esagerato nel discorso, come se si volesse gonfiarlo.


----------

